# You have a beautiful Labrador... O_o



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

I had a goo chuckle last night (after I got over the shock of her statement). I was at a fundraiser at a local school and took Jones with. And had a woman stop me and say to me "you have such a beautiful Labrador. May I pet him?"

For a brief moment I thought I had been robbed and Jones had been replaced with a lesser dog, and then I saw that she was talking about Jones. I said go ahead, and he rolled over and offered up his belly. I was too shocked to correct her.

Has anyone else had this happen to them?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

Nope, but I did have someone swear up and down my purebred GSD was mixed, and my roommate's pit/lab mix was a purebred catahoula (however you spell it).


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Do you have a classic gsd or one of the ones that looks more like a Malinois? They're such great dogs. My aunt has one that is light like a Mally, but registered as a gsd.

I'm sure that person just wanted to show off that they knew there was a dog called a catahoula. lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Katey, is your pup a registered dog? If not, he very well could have lab in him 

Anyway, I have totally had that happen! When my female was 3 months old or less I had someone call her a Shar Pei and then another person call her a lab/weimeriner haha!! And she is a ADBA purebred dog lol! In fact I have had more people mess up on her than on my other one. I think she totally looks like a real deal American Pit bull Terrier. My other pup is also purebred but with his markings I could actually see how people would think he was a shepherd/pit or some type of mix. However, everyone has straight up called him a "pit bull" no doubt in their minds. Lol! 
Here are my two ADBA dogs....the female is the first, she is the one who always gets mistaken for another breed. The second picture is my male who people never mistake.

Female









Male


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I love that lil guy!! ^^^^^ 

katie most likely you havea lil staffy bull in there. Many unregistered dogs have em X in unknowlingly.. LOL Thus the more brushy tail and such.


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

Katey said:


> Do you have a classic gsd or one of the ones that looks more like a Malinois? They're such great dogs. My aunt has one that is light like a Mally, but registered as a gsd.
> 
> I'm sure that person just wanted to show off that they knew there was a dog called a catahoula. lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He's a black and tan saddleback lol, about as classic as they come. He's the only person who has ever doubted his breed. I showed him Eko's papers and that shut him up. Showed him the other dog's paperwork from the shelter, too


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Katey, is your pup a registered dog? If not, he very well could have lab in him
> 
> Anyway, I have totally had that happen! When my female was 3 months old or less I had someone call her a Shar Pei and then another person call her a lab/weimeriner haha!! And she is a ADBA purebred dog lol! In fact I have had more people mess up on her than on my other one. I think she totally looks like a real deal American Pit bull Terrier. My other pup is also purebred but with his markings I could actually see how people would think he was a shepherd/pit or some type of mix. However, everyone has straight up called him a "pit bull" no doubt in their minds. Lol!
> Here are my two ADBA dogs....the female is the first, she is the one who always gets mistaken for another breed. The second picture is my male who people never mistake.
> ...


You have 2 gorgeous dogs there. The female looks beautiful. I love her face. Sable dogs alway have such a quizzical look on their faces. I am not sure how people could get her wrong but him right. Haha

I did a side by side comparison with a lab at a training thing. (The owners chalked me up to just being a strange kid for staring at their dogs the way I did) LOL I think if I let him lose his waist then maybe I could see a similarity in body shape. (It ridiculous how many porky labs there are)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Firehazard said:


> I love that lil guy!! ^^^^^
> 
> katie most likely you havea lil staffy bull in there. Many unregistered dogs have em X in unknowlingly.. LOL Thus the more brushy tail and such.


I "babysit" a staffy and bull terrier, they are one of Jones' play dates. As Jones is growing I can see there might be staffy in him. He has this spot in his tail about a third of the way down that bristles when his heckles go up. I noticed this morning when him and the staff were playing that she has the same little hair patch that comes up on her tail.

I am LOVING the guessing game that comes with getting an unregistered dog. Haha. My favorite so far is the person that asked if he was a whippet/staffy mix. (I think it's the long legged "adolescent" phase that warranted that one)

The thing that is hilarious to me though is that for all that people can't tell their ankle from their elbow when it comes to real APBTs how the heck was BSL or the UKs Dangerous Breed laws, ever considered a logical idea. I think that as unlikely as it is, if a real APBT were to bite someone they might say that the person was attacked by another breed. Haha. It's such a mess.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Sarah~ said:


> He's a black and tan saddleback lol, about as classic as they come. He's the only person who has ever doubted his breed. I showed him Eko's papers and that shut him up. Showed him the other dog's paperwork from the shelter, too


Hahaha. It's amazing what people think registered dogs are supposed to look like.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Honestly I would rather have people think my dog is a lab, so I don't have to deal with ignorance.


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

Katey said:


> The thing that is hilarious to me though is that for all that people can't tell their ankle from their elbow when it comes to real APBTs how the heck was BSL or the UKs Dangerous Breed laws, ever considered a logical idea. I think that as unlikely as it is, if a real APBT were to bite someone they might say that the person was attacked by another breed. Haha. It's such a mess.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I agree! I'm going to start calling Xena a catahoula I bet you I could get most people to believe me lol


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

~StangChick~ said:


> Honestly I would rather have people think my dog is a lab, so I don't have to deal with ignorance.


I would too!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

lol join the club..most people just say whatever breed...I had a vet assistant swear up and down to me that my girl is full blooded border collie....also had someone say she was full boston terrier lmao


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

shewerewolf said:


> lol join the club..most people just say whatever breed...I had a vet assistant swear up and down to me that my girl is full blooded border collie....also had someone say she was full boston terrier lmao


Are you serious? Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

DieselsMommie said:


> Are you serious? Lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


lmao quite serious. the woman argued with me the whole time about how she looked full border collie....was quite amusing. the other one just immediately said she was full boston and that they could tell...smh


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

~StangChick~ said:


> Honestly I would rather have people think my dog is a lab, so I don't have to deal with ignorance.


That is true. Rather ignorance of breed description than than having to deal with the rest of their ignorant opinion. lol



Sarah~ said:


> I agree! I'm going to start calling Xena a catahoula I bet you I could get most people to believe me lol


Haha... Sounds like a plan. Though I honestly think that catahoulas are pretty darn ugly. I think that's why I take offense to Jones being called a Labrador, I really don't like Labradors. Hahaha



shewerewolf said:


> lol join the club..most people just say whatever breed...I had a vet assistant swear up and down to me that my girl is full blooded border collie....also had someone say she was full boston terrier lmao


You have a really beautiful border collie. roflmao! I always wondered what was user all of that hair. Hahaha!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

I tried to pass emmie off as a jack russell, until she was about 6 months,
then i was getting called out on it, 
so i had to tell the truth, and one of my neighbors, who had seen her for 5 month's

all of a sudden went into fear mode, 
what a dummy...............


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

surfer said:


> I tried to pass emmie off as a jack russell, until she was about 6 months,
> then i was getting called out on it,
> so i had to tell the truth, and one of my neighbors, who had seen her for 5 month's
> 
> ...


Lmao now that's funny.

My cousins both have pit bull mixes and one calls hers a mutt bc the landlord can't deny he is, and my other calls hers a catahoula mix. They have an apartment donut was harder for them with landlords.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Katey said:


> I "babysit" a staffy and bull terrier, they are one of Jones' play dates. As Jones is growing I can see there might be staffy in him. He has this spot in his tail about a third of the way down that bristles when his heckles go up. I noticed this morning when him and the staff were playing that she has the same little hair patch that comes up on her tail.
> 
> I am LOVING the guessing game that comes with getting an unregistered dog. Haha. My favorite so far is the person that asked if he was a whippet/staffy mix. (I think it's the long legged "adolescent" phase that warranted that one)
> 
> ...


in Mr. Hammonds book he shows a dog that was rougly 15-18 lbs he got outta one of his alligator inbred linebred litters. There is still that alive today a lil 18lbs male.









I have a 22lbs female that is 1/4 Hammonds, 1/4 Heinzl, 1/4bobby Halls, 1/8 lonzo, 1/16 snooty, 1/16 sorrells.. She has an undershot jaw and is a spittin image of her sire J.B.s Bozz Hog aka Hoagie but she is 10lbs lighter (belly mate to Fitzwater). Most people call me an idiot in their own mind I know when I say shes a bulldog then further when I reveal she is a registered APBT. :hammer: I'll have a whole yard of 20lbs dogs soon without ever Xing out. I don't see the reason other than a specific reason to cross. APBT can do anything anybreed was bred to do, so other than extreme cold when your dog needs a lil extra on long sled trails the apbt offers that a lil extra inside  there are many sled dog strains that are APBT influx, they usually lie and say bird dog or greyhound. People don't know dogs at all, they like to think they do; I know your people around you probably think they know all they need to just from bein around you  ya'll know what Im talkin about. BSL is a joke and its there for control. DNA wise boston terriers, french bulldogs, to abpts, sbts, ast, boxer, etc on to bandogs onto danes and mastiffs... all are the same dna wise... Bulldogs.. or what the panel of scientific veterinarians put in their test results as "pit bull type/like"


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Lmao I've head that befor too. Lol yea he's a nice looking lab :rofl:


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

The resemblance in UNCANNY!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

:rofl: :rofl: XD


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

surfer said:


> I tried to pass emmie off as a jack russell, until she was about 6 months,
> then i was getting called out on it,
> so i had to tell the truth, and one of my neighbors, who had seen her for 5 month's
> 
> ...


Rofl!!! At 6 months old that must have been a pretty big Jack Russell.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Firehazard said:


> in Mr. Hammonds book he shows a dog that was rougly 15-18 lbs he got outta one of his alligator inbred linebred litters. There is still that alive today a lil 18lbs male.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That 22lb female sounds like a dynamite little dog. Nice picture. In a few years time I would love to get a dog like that.

I don't see a logical reason to cross a dog either, and I don't understand these hybrids and "designer dogs"; as cute as they are they serve absolutely no workable function. I think the "all rounder" quality of these dogs is what I've always admired. I never thought I would own one (and technically I don't) but I don't think I would ever choose another breed. (I'm already researching for my next one, it was fun to add it to my five year plan. hahaha!)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

kg420 said:


> Lmao I've head that befor too. Lol yea he's a nice looking lab :rofl:


I hit upon an idea last night after my run/walk with Jones. Maybe the reason for Labs being the most popular family pet is because the family saw a APBT and fell in love with it, and wanted a Labrador "like that one". Rofl

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kldgo (Mar 14, 2013)

When walking my aunt's ~180 pound Great Dane, a woman stopped and asked me "Is he a Dalmatian?"

I've also been told Diego looks like a Golden Retriever.

I don't even...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

surfer said:


> I tried to pass emmie off as a jack russell, until she was about 6 months,
> then i was getting called out on it,
> so i had to tell the truth, and one of my neighbors, who had seen her for 5 month's
> 
> ...


LOL!!!!!!! I did this too! We'll kinda...when I first got D I said american bulldog mixed with a jack Russell....now that jig is kinda up, there's NO denying what he is

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

kldgo said:


> When walking my aunt's ~180 pound Great Dane, a woman stopped and asked me "Is he a Dalmatian?"
> 
> I've also been told Diego looks like a Golden Retriever.
> 
> ...


Hahaha... Biggest Dalmatian she will ever see.

I can see how someone would think Diego is a retriever. I mean he looks just like that dog from homeward bound. Rofl

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

ah homeward bound... the bull terrier was a bulldog aka game bull terrier aka APBT  Just like Ol Yellar was an APBT what we'd call a rough cur the beginning source of black mouth curs. Red Dog was an APBT aka bulldog as well..  Many good ol stories are bout bulldogs..


----------



## Homesteader (Sep 10, 2013)

Firehazard said:


> ah homeward bound... the bull terrier was a bulldog aka game bull terrier aka APBT  Just like Ol Yellar was an APBT what we'd call a rough cur the beginning source of black mouth curs. Red Dog was an APBT aka bulldog as well..  Many good ol stories are bout bulldogs..


Chance in homeward bound is an American bulldog.

Black mouth curs are mutt bred from dogs that got the job done, and the dog in the latest edition of the movie is a mutt from the pound believed to be lab and mastiff at well over 100 lbs, not even a Cur

Red Dog is a mutt -believed by locals to be of dingo heritage.

What does that have to do with APBT?

... You were joking, right?

The best stories are about mutts who love us!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Homesteader said:


> Chance in homeward bound is an American bulldog.
> 
> Black mouth curs are mutt bred from dogs that got the job done, and the dog in the latest edition of the movie is a mutt from the pound believed to be lab and mastiff at well over 100 lbs, not even a Cur
> 
> ...


Chance in the book was a bull terrier.. your talking about movies.. not that rattler scott type american bulldog,.. Im talkin about books  The game bull terrier is in the heeler, and the kelpie. what is the game bull terrier ?? what do people often call bulldogs then and today? Heinz 57 Mutt.. so on   you have to read into the ability of the animal and the source of the animal.

Bill wallace was a bulldog fan


----------



## Homesteader (Sep 10, 2013)

Firehazard said:


> Chance in the book was a bull terrier.. your talking about movies.. not that rattler scott type american bulldog,.. Im talkin about books  The game bull terrier is in the heeler, and the kelpie. what is the game bull terrier ?? what do people often call bulldogs then and today? Heinz 57 Mutt.. so on   you have to read into the ability of the animal and the source of the animal.
> 
> Bill wallace was a bulldog fan


Bull terriers are not APBT though? Sure they all have common ancestors, all breeds do, they all go back to wolves too? 
See -now I am all confused.
...Must be a caffine need. LOL!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I like those Sure Grip Bulldogs.  MJ was related to Rattler on her sire's side.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Homesteader said:


> Bull terriers are not APBT though? Sure they all have common ancestors, all breeds do, they all go back to wolves too?
> See -now I am all confused.
> ...Must be a caffine need. LOL!


bull terrier was the slang term for the APBT in early days.. thus the propaganda bred show bull terrier that had some tenacity but was no where near a real game bull terrier which is the APBT...

wolf (canis lupis) *Species*
Dog (canis lupis)* sub Species*
Bulldog (breed)* strain* 
Colby/OFRN the two are strain source as well as together as apart they are the(APBT) all apbt are made up of conjunction of the two except the colby line it is its own and original source of most all and anything bulldog in this country, AST, SBT, Boston, Ambulldog etc... all *sub Strain*s.. 
Family breeders would be responsible for "lines" in each sub strain

DNA wise boston terrier to bull mastiff, dane, bandogs, and on to apbt asts boxers are all ... bulldogs or pit bull types 

to get people from wanting game bull terriers aka apbts aka bulldogs they often put in place the bull terrier as we know it today... So see the first movie they used a bull terrier the 2nd an american bulldog. Because they argued it was a bulldog LOL so it was.. but it was the game bull terrier  . BUT so was SNOOPY he was no beagle.. LOL Snootys sister gets called a beagle mix.. LOL You ever see the dog Alien brother to CH bullshit??? Compare to Snoopy  Snoopy was an APBT but back then people didnt care if people in general thought their well bred fighting dog was a mutt or a dog by any other name


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

kg420 said:


> I like those Sure Grip Bulldogs.  MJ was related to Rattler on her sire's side.


scott type are the only ones to even consider.. I like the 50/50 scott johnsons too, they were real good dogs the "hybrid vigor".. Hybrid is funny slang term as it is a mule, or liger so on cross between coyote and wolf etc.. all dogs are canis lupis .. there is no hybrid, Johnson had apbts registered as am bulldogs but had a harder time finding consistency when the scott type was all colby based. Somewhere on here is a thread I started that has all the bulldogs listed and all have colby source primarily. Large rough dogs bred to large rough dogs. Johnson wanted the EB or OLD EB face. ... Not knowing the coding was already in the dogs. The new johnson dogs look real good though..


----------



## Homesteader (Sep 10, 2013)

Dog = Canister lupus familiaris


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

at least your somewhat payin attention,oke: LOL Dog is Canis Lupus Familiaris .. They added the Familiaris to signify domesticated... however it only a term to distinguish domestication. Wolfs bred to work become huskies, malemutes, Laika and early dogs GSD built on Alsatian wolfdog etc, .. bred to fight even more so isolated gene stock.. however they're all canis lupus (mispell things often on purpouse  ) .. wolf.

http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/64690-canine-dna-varification.html

^^^^^ <<<<< CLICK LINK {{{{


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Homesteader said:


> Chance in homeward bound is an American bulldog.
> 
> Black mouth curs are mutt bred from dogs that got the job done, and the dog in the latest edition of the movie is a mutt from the pound believed to be lab and mastiff at well over 100 lbs, not even a Cur
> 
> ...


 If you think Black Mouths are " mutt bred" thenn ya don't know even a modicum of what you *think* you know about the breed , and YEAH they are a breed , just like Blue Laceys , Mountain Feists and a buncha other dogs indigenous to the South.

And yeah Chance was an AB *in the movie* , of SureGrip bloodlines. The book as FH pointed out is a different story.


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> scott type are the only ones to even consider.. I like the 50/50 scott johnsons too, they were real good dogs the "hybrid vigor".. Hybrid is funny slang term as it is a mule, or liger so on cross between coyote and wolf etc.. all dogs are canis lupis .. there is no hybrid, Johnson had apbts registered as am bulldogs but had a harder time finding consistency when the scott type was all colby based. Somewhere on here is a thread I started that has all the bulldogs listed and all have colby source primarily. Large rough dogs bred to large rough dogs. Johnson wanted the EB or OLD EB face. ... Not knowing the coding was already in the dogs. The new johnson dogs look real good though..


 And the pure Johnson dogs have lost pretty much all athleticism or ability , the Scott and Painter dogs perform a *LOT* better as catch dogs than anything of Johnson blood nowadays.


----------



## Homesteader (Sep 10, 2013)

Firehazard said:


> at least your somewhat payin attention,oke: LOL
> 
> http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/64690-canine-dna-varification.html
> 
> ^^^^^ <<<<< CLICK LINK {{{{


Sorry, still having Internet / cable problems. About the time I headed back, and was trying to get spell check to let me type familiaris without correcting me Charter called. Lol.
Then a dog ripped a nail, patched 'em up, and brined some onions for the BAS tonight 

Anyways -I actually very acquainted with the animal kingdoms phylo tree
I just wanted to clarify what you were saying in case someone wanted to look it up. For simplification.


----------



## Homesteader (Sep 10, 2013)

Black mouth curs, mountain twists the whole lot of Southern bred breeds are mutt bred. There were some purebreds mixed in, but just as many mutts too.
Hell -honey I AM from the south, and I can tell ya 300 years ago they weren't even a breed, and every last one of them developed the same way all dogs do -by breeding the dogs best suited to the job needed. And you can trace each breed back to a region of the South.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Homesteader said:


> Bull terriers are not APBT though? Sure they all have common ancestors, all breeds do, they all go back to wolves too?
> See -now I am all confused.
> ...Must be a caffine need. LOL!


I fully agree! I read somewhere that the White (show) Bull Terrier was created because of someone wanting to create a dog that looked a certain way and was a specific color. (Sounding familiar... Hahaha) so he took an APBT and mixed in Dalmatian to get the color and Whippet and other site hounds to reduced the stop on their face. So I don't think BTs and APBT are related but not as closely as other "bulldogs". 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Katey said:


> I fully agree! I read somewhere that the White (show) Bull Terrier was created because of someone wanting to create a dog that looked a certain way and was a specific color. (Sounding familiar... Hahaha) so he took an APBT and mixed in Dalmatian to get the color and Whippet and other site hounds to reduced the stop on their face. So I don't think BTs and APBT are related but not as closely as other "bulldogs".
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You'd be surprised at what breeds are more closely related to each other.
Take the earlier example of dogs bred down from wolves. You would think that genetically speaking the husky and malamute would be the closest domestic canine relative of the wolf because they most closely resemble the wolf phenotype. However the domestic dog breeds sharing the most genetic similarities are actually the Sheba Inu, Chow Chow, Akita and then the Malamute. Huskies fall a little bit further down the line after the Basenji and Shar-pei! It goes to show you just how much looks can be deceiving when it comes to canines.

Here's an article published by National Geographic showing the genetic similarities between 85 different dog breeds. 
How to Build a Dog - Family Ties - Pictures, More From National Geographic Magazine

Notice also how the genetic categories seem to follow our own breed type groupings to an extend: Hunting, Herding, etc.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I hope thats not all you got out of it, and bulldogs originating in the south is a long going fact of history I have been a long advocate for. First bulldogs were spanish from desoto left behind and traded .. still there when first irish colonies came before the english or at the same time, also the celts pre colombus who encountered them and left engravings into the interior mainlaind into Oklahoma. However not all bulldogs originate in the south they were brought from upnorth and bred and worked for different purposes however their beginnings were right from the [] dogs of early colonial days. IF your as up to date then you know game and cur originated in the pit, and the DNA that proves their all the same dogs was done in 2012? Breed in the sense of politics registries and paper, no did not exist, breed in the sense of genetics, yes they did. You asked question: Bull terriers are not APBT though?? and I clarified on a couple of levels. Slang language and DNA and marks where they've been distorted through history. Theres a CLifford dog that was big and red, colby bred  Bull terriers used and mentioned in breeding were most often APBT (game bull terriers) in antiquity times. The Bull Terrier as we think of it has made crosses into SBT and produced [] winners of as late as the 60s but this is not a guarantee nor is it often practiced. They bull terrier in mexico are still bred for work as well. But are not confused with [] dogs even if there are those rarities.

See Cammetts Flash was registered as AST, (show) and SBT (show) and APBT (had to be a 2X winner to be registerd as an APBT so it went without being said on most all of them early dogs)

Huskies in the sense of AKC and UKC yes.. Huskies in the since of traditional sled dogs? no you can have a working dog full wolf dna in your yard with those or a half breed. Work defines itself.

Yes I love the old school chowchows that were 85lbs for a male and somewhat athletic, they are supposedly the closest lupus familiars to wolf, a true wolfdog in every sense of the word. One of the oldest breed of dogs dating back more 2500yrs. The first word dog was signified by tribes, who used words to describe a dog that barks or a working dog etc.. they were still wolf bred from human selected wolves. So they're all canis lupus.


----------



## Homesteader (Sep 10, 2013)

The fact that all domesticated dogs came out of Aisia is going to give them common markers, and regionally there are more markers ...so? Still doesn't make a black mouth cur, a mountain feist, a catahoula, a blue tick, a deer walker or any of the other southern breeds not decendent from mutt breeding in recent hjstory
It also does not make Red, or Old Yeller bullies.
Unless you were joking. 
Anyways -I am done, that short brine has been sitting long enough -time to get to cooking 
It was very nice to speak to an intelligent, well read, articulate young man 
Thank you


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Homesteader said:


> Black mouth curs, mountain twists the whole lot of Southern bred breeds are mutt bred. There were some purebreds mixed in, but just as many mutts too.
> Hell -honey I AM from the south, and I can tell ya 300 years ago they weren't even a breed, and every last one of them developed the same way all dogs do -by breeding the dogs best suited to the job needed. And you can trace each breed back to a region of the South.


 I t'ain't your " honey" , and chances are real good that I was messing with the Curs and Feists before you were ever even thought of.

And sorry but those breeds breed true now , by the standards you're espousing above then APBTs are " mutt bred" since they were originally a bull-n-terrier cross.

And I don't need your chapter and verse on " how they developed" , because they did so in the exact same manner the working Terriers , Lurchers etc did in the Olde Countries , damned if they weren't a lot of Scots/Irish coming into the south. Funny how that works isn't it.

You'll find a goodly portion of us here are originally from the South.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Dont count out them show dogs.....






What about the Catahoula Cur aka Louisiana Leopard Dog? Most definitely an established breed.


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

But all dogs are mutts  LOLOLOL I kid I kid.. continue.. Good read though


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Carriana said:


> You'd be surprised at what breeds are more closely related to each other.
> Take the earlier example of dogs bred down from wolves. You would think that genetically speaking the husky and malamute would be the closest domestic canine relative of the wolf because they most closely resemble the wolf phenotype. However the domestic dog breeds sharing the most genetic similarities are actually the Sheba Inu, Chow Chow, Akita and then the Malamute. Huskies fall a little bit further down the line after the Basenji and Shar-pei! It goes to show you just how much looks can be deceiving when it comes to canines.
> 
> Here's an article published by National Geographic showing the genetic similarities between 85 different dog breeds.
> ...


Sheba Inus are incredible dogs. I can see them being closer to wolves than a Malamute. A few years ago my family had a Sheba cross. She was an incredible dog, but very high energy, she ended up being too much dog and my folks gave her to a friend if ours who has a farm. She is so much happier out there.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

pookie! said:


> But all dogs are mutts  LOLOLOL I kid I kid.. continue.. Good read though


The ultimate mutt I have read about was a guy trying to pass off a dog as a "pure African Pittbull" (his spelling not mine. He is a South African expat living Australia) the sure of the litter was an "APBT" x Boerboel and the dam was "APBT" x Chowchow. The sire looked like an ugly AmBulldog, and the dam looked like a Canis Africanis (look it up). The pups looked nothing like any APBT pup I have ever seen.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Mayday X boer = a savage beast...... a Tosa like animal .. Boers are Bullmastiffs.. genetically and the last working bullmastiffs. Tosa being the last []bred and worthy bullmastiff or bandog... both dogs are very close to APBTs genetically. More than other mastiff type dogs other than bandogs that started from a bulldog(apbt)X mastiff type.... 
Mastiffs were more "pit bull" like as they were all bulldogs right off the same stock essentially in different pockets of the world dogs being bred very similar. 








roman mastiff








Roman Baydog








catch dogs, germany 1900.... (boxers were true bulldogs equivalent to the APBT type bulldog)

WORK is timeless.. and defines every breed... When people crossbreed like that often times they sell em as purebreds while purebred bulldogs (APBTs) get called everything but pit bull often times. up:

Those mutts probably be good hunting dogs, and man eaters but thats about it.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Boerboels and bullmastiffs are incredibly popular in SAfrica. Their are some people who breed them with no HA and as family pets, but for the most part they are bred to be guard and attack dogs. I have heard of breeders who cannot let the dam and sire meet the people buying pups because of how unfriendly they are.

I can see how they would make great working dogs. If I was choosing a hunting or gun dog though it would probably be a weimaraner

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Katey;961530
I can see how they would make great working dogs. If I was choosing a hunting or gun dog though it would probably be a weimaraner
[color=gray said:


> Sent from Petguide.com Free App[/color]


 Buy a Weim buy it out of working stock , make sure to see OFA or PennHipp on the parents and grandparents at the very least , along with VWD screens etc.

A lot of the AKC show bred ones over here wouldn't know a Pheasant or Grouse if it fell smack in front of their nose.

Flushing dogs I still like Brittanys , though good ones are hard to find , best flushing dog I ever had though , believe it or not , was a border Collie/McKnab cross , dog was really good as a strike dog for hogs too and was smart enough to bay a hog up by himself without engaging fully and wait for the catch dogs to get there and then stand back and let 'em work.

Dog was a smart one , had the run of the place I had at the time , if he got chased by stray dogs ( we had some trouble with 'em packing up for a while) he'd light out for home at a pace they could follow and run 'em right into the dogyard until I built a fence to constrain the havoc , after that he'd just go right over the fence and sitting there grinning at the strays from the other side. He;d hold his own one on one too , had the grit of an APBT.

Dog had a sixth sense about people too , one of the few dogs that I've ever kept outside of Malinois or Filas that would bite people , but if this dog nailed you there was *always* good reason , adn you didn't even TOUCH the kids if you were a stranger , he wouldn't even give fair warning over that one he'd just light your ass up and leave you leaking from ankle to crotch , a 40 lb black and white blur. And in 16 years from pup to death That Dog was *never* once incorrect as regards his judgement of humans , not ever.

Hmmm I digress though , off into the land of memories.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Olddog that sounds like an incredible dog. I met professional hunters with a Weim from working lines. He was a great gun dog from what they shared.

I don't think it's fair though for me to get that much dog. He would be wasted on me because I wouldn't be able to work him as much as a would benefit him.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

Katey said:


> Olddog that sounds like an incredible dog. I met professional hunters with a Weim from working lines. He was a great gun dog from what they shared.
> 
> I don't think it's fair though for me to get that much dog. He would be wasted on me because I wouldn't be able to work him as much as a would benefit him.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Why? You have an arm . you can throw a dummy bird , you can go out in the boonies and walk a dog on a long line , or set a bird dog loose and throw that dummy 100 feet out for 3 or 4 miles out and then back can't you?

There were times I'd take Dog out just for the joy of watching him flush Quail and then look at me like " you dumbass why didn't you shoot a couple."


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

OldDog said:


> Why? You have an arm . you can throw a dummy bird , you can go out in the boonies and walk a dog on a long line , or set a bird dog loose and throw that dummy 100 feet out for 3 or 4 miles out and then back can't you?
> 
> There were times I'd take Dog out just for the joy of watching him flush Quail and then look at me like " you dumbass why didn't you shoot a couple."


Haha. When you put it that way it sounds really straight forward. Maybe in a few years when I have more experience with dogs.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

